# if og interior was out of the question...



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I would have no interior and sit on a bucket. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 01:43 PM~13002409
> *I would have no interior and sit on a bucket.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im all about custom shit- so if OG was out the question- I could go way far out there- and toss some suede in the mix-- I would have alot of suede-- different shades-- and then accent it with some skin or designer- and I DONT GIVE A FUC WHAT ANYBODY THINKS BOUT IT--- I LIKE DIFFERENT SHIT-- as long as its not OVERDONE- ITS GOTTA BE CLASSY NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

*STOCK.*


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 01:43 PM~13002409
> *I would have no interior and sit on a bucket.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 or phone books


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 15 2009, 02:59 AM~13007304
> *STOCK.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2009, 07:58 AM~13007993
> *x2 or phone books
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2009, 09:58 AM~13007993
> *x2 or phone books
> *


Tried that one time..... almost wrecked :angry:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

biscuit tuck for me :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 15 2009, 11:13 AM~13009284
> *Tried that one time..... almost wrecked :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

tuck n roll


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 15 2009, 01:59 AM~13007304
> *STOCK.
> *



X100,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

stock hubcaps are best too. screw that knock off crap


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

a little rod inspired guts. supple leathers, a bit of suede. stitch patterns that serve no purpose. sweet and simple. NO TWEED! there has been a recent emergence in cars featured in lowrider with these types of threads


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 14 2009, 09:55 AM~13001499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 14 2009, 09:55 AM~13001499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

id have to go with tuck n roll


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 6 2009, 12:12 PM~13202082
> *id have to go with tuck n roll
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I would go with a coffin tuck, by the master of coffin tuck, Mr. Bob Mercado. (a.k.a. Bob & son interiors)


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

biscuit tuck (oldschool with the mirrors) [ 26 ] [74.29%] 
animal skin (with designer fabric inserts) [ 9 ] [25.71%] 
Total Votes: 35


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WOULD ROCK A SUEDE/LEATHER MIX. I JUST THINK THAT THE ART OF BISQUIT TUCK AND MIRRORS HAS REALLY SLIPPED. I MEAN IF YOU OUTSIDE OF CALIFORNIA, OR MEXICO, THE TRUE SKILL LEVEL IS JUST NOT THERE. TWEED IS ALSO NICE, MAYBE A TWEED, SUEDE LOOK


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

Stock......clean OG interior!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 12:43 PM~13002409
> *I would have no interior and sit on a bucket.  :biggrin:
> *


lol thats how my dad drives his '57 right now until we get the seats redone


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 7 2009, 08:29 PM~13212806
> *I would go with a coffin tuck, by the master of coffin tuck, Mr. Bob Mercado.          (a.k.a. Bob & son interiors)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Is bob still around?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tweed!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I love how everyone says stock. I say bullshit. custom interior is where its at and most people cannot afford it. I know if I could, I would love to rock biscuit and coffin tuck with mirrors all day long. everyone says "thats old shit, thats wack, it dosent look good anymmore" I say fuk that.


----------

